# Best Grips for N-frame?



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

I've been using my 29-3 with the factory grips for quite some time. Even though they're quite attractive, they have a tendency of sliding round in my hands, especially with the "full" magnum loads. I'm looking for replacement grips that are more designed for the hands. Something with finger grooves, palm swell, some form of checkering and clearance for speedloaders would be nice. My last consideration would be that they are attractive. So what's the best grip out there?


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Here ya' go. These are Ahrends grips. Bought 'em a couple of months ago from them directly but I think you can get them from Brownells also. About $60 but well worth it. You can get them finished or unfinished. I got them unfinished and completed them at home. They are without doubt, the best feeling revolver grips I have ever used. Shooting with them was a dream. They didn't rub my palm like the rubber ones that came on the gun. I think S & W puts them on a few of their guns (check their website). My hands are maybe a little bit larger than normal and they fit me great.


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

Those look great. You did an excellent job. 

You say that the Hogue's weren't that great? I was considering their wooden ones. 

Will they put some checkering on them for me? They have a lot of really attractive finishes and they do look great. Couldn't find them on Brownell's though.

Too bad no one sells revolver stuff anymore or I'd be able to compare them in my hands.


----------



## Richard (May 8, 2006)

Revolver, these are Herrett Jordan Troopers and they are on my M629-2. I do not want checkering on a handgun that recoils like a S&W 44 Mag. If I liked pain I would have kept the factory target grips (cheese graters) on it. Regards, Richard


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Revolver said:


> Those look great. You did an excellent job.
> 
> You say that the Hogue's weren't that great? I was considering their wooden ones.
> 
> ...


The Hogue's were the rubber ones and after a few shots of .44 mag they were really causing my palms to hurt. I agree with Richard that with the recoil of the .44, I really don't want the checkered. I think they would grab too much with the stiff recoil. The smooth move just a little with heavy loads and help dissapate the recoil. But.............if memory serve me, they do have some with checkering.


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

I think I like the looks of the Herrett's more. They look like they'd fit my hands better. The checkering doesn't bother me. I just can't stand the way the grips slide in my hands, changing my hand position each time. I like these:









Thanks for the input. Before this all I could find were Hogue and Pachmayr.

I'll have to see what Ahrends or Herrett can do for me.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Don't think you could go wrong with either one. Good luck.


----------



## jimg11 (May 17, 2006)

*Best grips*

They are ugly, but I find that the rubber grips are best for shooting and carry openly. Before they became popular in the 1970s ever police revolver had terrible scars on the grips from hitting on everthing. They also do a great job of taming recoil.


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

jimg11 said:


> They are ugly, but I find that the rubber grips are best for shooting and carry openly. Before they became popular in the 1970s ever police revolver had terrible scars on the grips from hitting on everthing. They also do a great job of taming recoil.


I'm curious, how do the Pachmayrs compare to the Hogue rubbers? What is the difference between the "Gripper" and the "Decelerator" models? Too bad Pachmayr won't make the "American Legend" for S&W's.


----------



## SigZagger (Aug 16, 2006)

Here's another brand, Eagle grips:








Actually, I switched back to Hogue custom wood. I like the feel better for my hands. Problem with some of the Hogue wood designs is it takes a long time to get them. They advertise 8 weeks. Mine took 12 weeks. I think I'd look into the Ahrends grips next time. They are cheaper in price, but appear to be quality made.


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

I still didn't get the new grips yet. The stock grips are really starting to irritate me too. I've been searching for a store that has any grips in stock so I can at least get an idea of what feels best before I invest money.

I've been using the stock grips for quite some time. It seems the more I use the revolver, the more I hate the shape of the grips.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

I love my Ahrends grips. They fit my hands better than any others I've tried.


----------

